# Funny picture



## dallaskdixie

So all you do is post a funny picture of one of your animals, and the next person rates your picture 1-10. I'll start








Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

8


----------



## dallaskdixie

8


----------



## Ryann

7...


----------



## dallaskdixie

7


----------



## twokidsandafarm

7








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## kenzie

9


----------



## twokidsandafarm

9








Raising ADGA Oberhasli, Alpine, and Nubians for milk, show, and fun!


----------



## Krahm

Christmas goats


----------



## Tayet

6

Wendy the Monster Goat


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

9 -- say cheese (whiz)


----------



## kenzie

9.5


----------



## Ryann

8.....


----------



## COgoatLover25

7..


----------



## NyGoatMom

4.5...cute goat though


----------



## COgoatLover25

4...


----------



## shaunerna

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## shaunerna

An acquaintance's dog... 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kenzie

7








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## aceofspades

View attachment 65438
this is not my pic it is a friend in Fredericksburg tx I just thought it was to cute not to share


----------



## shaunerna

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KMitchell36

6[. ATTACH]65494[/ATTACH]

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## laura12499




----------



## lauramae86

Play dead, Spanky!


----------



## anawhitfield

*Fievel*

Fievel


----------



## laura12499




----------



## kenzie

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## lauramae86

Goat babies!


----------



## Damfino

Gas station goat drama--"I'm not coming down till you get me a Big Gulp!"








"So there!"


----------



## campcornell

Double Diamond C Fainting Goats


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer

silly Kitty...


----------



## anawhitfield

am I the only crazy one who smooches all over my baby goats? they are just too adorable !


----------



## Trickyroo

Silly baby Hallie


----------



## Trickyroo

Ummmm………I like to think they are playing leap frog at this age :chin::shock:


----------



## Trickyroo

Sassy little girl


----------



## Damfino




----------



## kenzie

Do i have anything in my teeth??


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## foxhollow

Cleaning Stalls...


----------



## carmello

F






new baby


----------



## goathiker

The great Saanenpede, elusive forest creature know only on the Oregon coast.


----------



## spidy1

6...


----------



## russellp

Absolutely the last time I pick up hitch hikers.

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Trickyroo

spidy1 said:


> 6...


:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL: Awwwwww too cute !!!! :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## russellp

you know, if you stand up, I could eat more

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## russellp

more fun than a barrel of monkeys

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Trickyroo

russellp said:


> View attachment 76047
> Absolutely the last time I pick up hitch hikers.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


Looks like the Dixie chicks got a new stage :ROFL:
That is one tolerant goat ! That photo should be made into a birthday card or something , lol. Great picture !


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwwwwwwwww !


----------



## russellp

Trickyroo said:


> Looks like the Dixie chicks got a new stage :ROFL:
> 
> That is one tolerant goat ! That photo should be made into a birthday card or something , lol. Great picture !


On the front of the card..........remember when times get tough..........
On the inside of card...............I got your back!

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum, Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Trickyroo

Perfect :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Bet you could sell that to Hallmark , lolol.


----------



## Trickyroo

Bill and his "kiss me" face


----------



## nigies4ever

Bill's "kiss me" face is too cute...Lilly seems to think the solution to getting the bed in front of the fire place is to sit on her sister. [






ATTACH]86578[/ATTACH]


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL ! Oh my , poor sister ! That's too funny , lol.


----------

